# Marocchino: "Il nuovo allenatore del Milan sarà Inzaghi"



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2019)

Domenico Marocchino a Rai Sport rivela di conoscere il prossimo allenatore del Milan:

"Simone Inzaghi non andrà alla Juve perchè sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan.
Ho fonti certe che me lo hanno rivelato. Fonti milanesi."

*Commenti solo alla notizia.*


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domenico Marocchino a Rai Sport rivela di conoscere il prossimo allenatore del Milan:
> 
> "Simone Inzaghi non andrà alla Juve perchè sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan.
> Ho fonti certe che me lo hanno rivelato. Fonti milanesi."
> ...



Mah...se non altro abbiamo buone possibilità di vincere la coppa italia.


----------



## andreima (20 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo abbia amici troll


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

Alla fine il nuovo allenatore sarà ... Gattuso.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domenico Marocchino a Rai Sport rivela di conoscere il prossimo allenatore del Milan:
> 
> "Simone Inzaghi non andrà alla Juve perchè sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan.
> Ho fonti certe che me lo hanno rivelato. Fonti milanesi."
> ...



.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domenico Marocchino a Rai Sport rivela di conoscere il prossimo allenatore del Milan:
> 
> "Simone Inzaghi non andrà alla Juve perchè sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan.
> Ho fonti certe che me lo hanno rivelato. Fonti milanesi."
> ...



Mai avrei pensato di dirlo visto che lo reputo un mediocre, ma se non si potesse arrivare a sarri mi riprenderei allegri seduta stante.


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domenico Marocchino a Rai Sport rivela di conoscere il prossimo allenatore del Milan:
> 
> "Simone Inzaghi non andrà alla Juve perchè sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan.
> Ho fonti certe che me lo hanno rivelato. Fonti milanesi."
> ...



Ancora un Inzaghi. Non so perché, ma non mi suona bene per niente. Boh.


----------



## Boomer (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domenico Marocchino a Rai Sport rivela di conoscere il prossimo allenatore del Milan:
> 
> "Simone Inzaghi non andrà alla Juve perchè sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan.
> Ho fonti certe che me lo hanno rivelato. Fonti milanesi."
> ...



Lo prendo volentieri al posto di Ottuso.


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domenico Marocchino a Rai Sport rivela di conoscere il prossimo allenatore del Milan:
> 
> "Simone Inzaghi non andrà alla Juve perchè sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan.
> Ho fonti certe che me lo hanno rivelato. Fonti milanesi."
> ...



Io sono convinto che Domenica sera Gattuso sarà confermato.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che Domenica sera Gattuso sarà confermato.



Se arriviamo in CL, per me, è sicura la conferma.


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se arriviamo in CL, per me, è sicura la conferma.



Se non ci arriviamo "avrà lottato con i denti fino all'ultimo". Preparatevi al peggio.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se non ci arriviamo "avrà lottato con i denti fino all'ultimo". Preparatevi al peggio.



Certo, se vogliono tenerlo, la scusa si trova.


----------



## sette (20 Maggio 2019)

mah, potrebbe funzionare...


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2019)

Rispetto a Gattuso e buonissimo.
Pero non sarebbe stato il mio preferito.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alla fine il nuovo allenatore sarà ... Gattuso.



Al posto di Simone Inzaghi lo terrei anche io.


----------



## Goro (21 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domenico Marocchino a Rai Sport rivela di conoscere il prossimo allenatore del Milan:
> 
> "Simone Inzaghi non andrà alla Juve perchè sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan.
> Ho fonti certe che me lo hanno rivelato. Fonti milanesi."
> ...



Intanto liberiamoci di Gattuso, che in questo momento è il più pericoloso di tutti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Maggio 2019)

Non mi piace, ma rispetto a Dj Francesco o Giamburrasca sarebbe ORO. Certo, è una terza scelta (le prime sono Conte, Pochettino, Sarri, le seconde Gasperini, Jardim e Ten Hag per me), ma migliore dei mediocri assoluti che ci sono stati accostati.


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Maggio 2019)

Rimarrà Gattuso.Ha lottato con le unghie e con i denti per il quarto posto e alla società va bene così


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domenico Marocchino a Rai Sport rivela di conoscere il prossimo allenatore del Milan:
> 
> "Simone Inzaghi non andrà alla Juve perchè sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan.
> Ho fonti certe che me lo hanno rivelato. Fonti milanesi."
> ...



La Lazio esprime un ottimo calcio e Inzaghi di certo è un allenatore vero..
Però non mi piace molto come stile


----------

